
Ask HN: Would you ever pay for a browser? - tim_sw
What features would you want to have in it?
======
r_singh
I would pay for a browser that allowed me to

\- build puppeteer/selenium like automation scripts without writing code

\- use a lot of extensions built in: like search on every search engine rather
than choose 1 default.

\- help me be more productive—black/white listing. Gives me reports of my web
usage habits. Classifies my web history automatically.

------
eaandkw
At this point not really. As soon as that browser started to gain traction I'm
pretty sure that the company would cash out to the next highest bidder and
sell any and every scrap of information they find valuable.

------
gitgud
What would be the incentive for the browser company? I would think they would
do what ever it takes to keep me in their browser-platform...

Maybe they would release the browser for free, but create a market place for
premium extensions and skim money off the transactions... This would lock you
into their browser...

Oh wait that's already happened with Chrome/Firefox...

------
qplex
Ever?

Browsers have been free for personal use for a _long_ time.

Here, see the announcement for Netscape Navigator (October 1993) [0]

>Customers who download the software do so for personal use only. Commercial
users can purchase supported, licensed copies of Netscape directly from
Netscape Communications. Pricing starts at $99 per user, which includes a
90-day warranty and customer support. Volume discounts are available for
multiple user licenses. For information on volume licensing of Netscape, send
electronic mail to sales@netscape.com.

[0]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20061207145832/http://wp.netscap...](https://web.archive.org/web/20061207145832/http://wp.netscape.com/newsref/pr/newsrelease1.html)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, but no ads, anti data gathering features as part of it and a good macro
language for automation.

BTW, why don't the current browser have macros? Ya, they all have JS but it's
not the same.

------
tcbasche
I think it's too ingrained in our software ecosystem / landscape as free
software to bother trying to charge for it.

But as other commenters have said, if you offered something of really high
quality with integrations to other software then I could see it being
possible.

I myself don't know what that looks like, so perhaps the Steve Jobs quote
applies here: "People don't know what they want until you show it to them".

------
Raed667
No, especially if it is chromium based.

------
jascii
Pay? No.

I have been exclusively using FOSS software since the first Linux releases.

I have been known to donate or contribute though.

------
quickthrower2
I might pay for a browser with extra features that I need for a certain
workflow or job. But it would depend. It would really be an X with an
integrated browser rather than paying for the browser itself.

------
codegladiator
Depends on the features and quality of the thing.

I used to think I would never pay for an IDE, but then intellij changed my
mind.

------
elvecinodeabajo
I won't use any closed source browser.

Paying for it sounds like a joke.

------
Agentzerotwo0
I would pay for the browser without ads and maybe with more extra features.

~~~
arberavdullahu
What is your opinion on Brave browser?

~~~
Agentzerotwo0
Their mission to fix the Internet sounds interesting. I'll try it but isn't it
free?))

